# Original Thunderjet 500 Model Motoring Track-Help



## Bill in Spfd (Jan 6, 2008)

I used to play on this set in the mid-60s and I dug it out of my grandparents basement. The transformer still hums and I wired it up (it has the thumb-pushed accelerators) according to a design I saw on the web for my TJ500 MM 2-lane track. I used a tester and found that juice is getting to the tracks, but I didn't have all the parts for a car. Sooooo, I ordered an new-old car and an additional chassis and put them on the track and . . . . . crap, nothing! The cars hum, and one of them will move very, very, very slowly some, but that's it. If I hold the leafs against the track and lift the tires they generally don't move much. I retrimmed all the wire connections and very lightly sanded the track with a super fine sandpaper but it doesn't really help. My frustration is that I've already spent close to $40 and no racing, and I don't want to buy new track if the track isn't the problem or a new transformer if it isn't the problem or new controllers if they aren't the problem. I touched the car leafs directly to the wiring screws on the track and get the same response as when the cars are on the track. Anyone know how to narrow the problem down? Could it be wired wrong, transformer not sending out enough juice, controllers not sending enough juice through, metal in track too old to conduct electricity good enough, etc? Any help would be so appreciated.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I take it you don't have a test meter to check the output voltage on the transformer. How about this: Hold the leafs of the car on a 9v battery, and see if you get more revs then you are getting using the transformer.


----------



## Bill in Spfd (Jan 6, 2008)

*Where there is smoke . . .*

The tires/motor seem to move pretty good on the 9v battery test although it seemed somewhat difficult to find the sweet spot on the leafs. During my attempt to compare the battery to the track, the 40+ year old transformer started smoking and the car wasn't moving. I turned it back on again after awhile and the car would do the regular creeping along, but the transformer doesn't look like a long-term bet. I'll try to borrow a voltage meter and test output before I put it to its final rest. Any thoughts on where to find 12DC/20V transformers?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Have You Tried......*

Cleaning the car's electrical parts? If that set was sitting for all those years, a lot of oxidation went on there. Give the arm's comm a good cleaning, along with the brushes. Also clean the hinges where the shoes hook up to (as best you can). It may be possible that your comm brushes are worn too small.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Ditto DLW, the light coat of grime and oxidation is everywhere... and most all of the new/old cars I have bought don't run right away either. Most not at all. If the car only runs well held at certain angles, likely that pickup shoe hinge is dirty, and is connecting best when it is tensioned just right. If you can't find a Tjet service manual online I can post the appropriate pages. Usually the immediate problems are the cars (brushes and comm plate as well as pickups) and the rails, but don't forget the connectors between the track sections. The original service manual says to wipe the rails down if it has been sitting overnight.... you got 40 years worth of damp basement to overcome. 

Best way to start out is with a minimal oval, get a small section of track working well. When everything is functioning, add to it. You'll see when you add a section that the cars will sputter crossing it. If cars are slower at greater distance from the transformer track piece, the tabs between track sections are dirty. Careful with sandpaper, and never ever use steel wool. Actually the old hard erasor works pretty well,as long as the rails aren't rusted, and won't leave any nasty residue. 

I have had some transformers smoke briefly and work fine after - kind of like burning off the stuff on your heating coils the first time it starts up every year. The film smokes when it gets hot. If it is no good most anybody who collects even a little bit of old MM stuff has an extra transformer or "wall wort" or ten (or boxload) - post what you want in the swap section.

Also, when you take the cars apart and put them back together, make sure the magnets are oriented properly. and lube using something plastic friendly.

Now, next question you'll have is when everything is clean and running.... the rock hard old tires will sit and spin LOL


----------

